# Metadata problem with special characters



## Jim (Jul 10, 2008)

You would be forgiven for thinking it easy to add a caption for each image to identify the photograher and her credentials. 
Metadata is there for that purpose and the IPTC "Author" field seems an obvious choice.
However, most letters-after-your-name will contain special characters eg. 

Gordon Bennett FRPS; MPAGB; EFIAP/b. 

and these cause a big problem. 
If these are entered into the metadata in the File Info panel in say Photoshop or Bridge they are recorded correctly. 
When reading the metadata from file in Lightroom however, only the text up to the first semicolon in the above example is transferred. 
The same problem occurs with the slash. 
Thus all the Lightroom modules work on incomplete data and you cannot display the proper information.

Is there some coding tag that can be wrapped round this text to ensure it is published correctly by the web module ? 
:roll:


----------

